# Lease Maximum Charges



## i3bargon (Jun 5, 2009)

My lease is ending at the end of the month. I've already leased a new BMW and being shipped right now from the ED that I recently completed. 

I've read some of the other posts on the forum about charges incurred when returning the car but I still have some questions. 

1. The the lease end inspection form list the maximum charge for a tire replacement as $300. Is this correct? I'm questioning this because $300 is a lot cheaper than buying new tires online (tirerack). I have a 650i with run flats. 

2. I have a scratch on my bumper that is larger than the Large Ding parameters. I'm actually not sure how I scratched the bumper but its about 6 inches long and the scratches go into the plastic. I got a quote from a local auto-body shop and they quoted me $450 to fix and they said its a pretty simple process of smoothing the scratched area out, painting and blending. The lease inspection form lists the maximum charge per panel is $400. Is their some type of threshold that the lease inspector has, in which they might say the whole bumper needs to be replaces vs just charging me for a large scratch? Would it make sense to get this fixed before the inspection or to get the inspection then have them tell me? 

Thanks!


----------



## mrMTB (Jan 4, 2009)

My lease return form has the following:

- Charge per incident: Small = $100 Large = $400
- Maximum charge per panel (small and large dings, dents and scratches combined) is $400
- Rocker Panels Small = $75 and Large = $200
- Maximum charge per Rocker Panel is $200

It is my understanding that the max charge for bumper damage is $400, regardless. And yes, it's cheaper to let them replace the tires on your car.


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

When turning in my 335 coupe, my tires were in bad shape and I either needed to buy new ones or take the $400 hit.

The solution was to find take-off's on eBay, with about 65-70% tread left. They passed inspection no problem.

And the best part, they were about $70 per tire.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You can also ask for a pre-return inspection.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

i3bargon said:


> My lease is ending at the end of the month. I've already leased a new BMW and being shipped right now from the ED that I recently completed.
> 
> I've read some of the other posts on the forum about charges incurred when returning the car but I still have some questions.
> 
> ...


You should REALLY consider picking up whatever used tires you need on ebay... just get 5/32" tread, get the same brand/size/etc, and pay the local shop $20 per tire to throw them on.

Ipicked up Michelin latitude runflats for $40 per tire, turned the car in as a lemon return.

No brainer.

A

PS Missed the post above...same


----------



## i3bargon (Jun 5, 2009)

ard said:


> You should REALLY consider picking up whatever used tires you need on ebay... just get 5/32" tread, get the same brand/size/etc, and pay the local shop $20 per tire to throw them on.
> 
> Ipicked up Michelin latitude runflats for $40 per tire, turned the car in as a lemon return.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the clarification on the tires. I just measured mine and it looks like I'm good. I'm more concerned with the scratch. I'm not sure I exactly understand this max $400 charge. For example if I returned the car with a completely smashed bumper, would they only charge $400?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> You can also ask for a pre-return inspection.


+1

Ask for the Pre-return inspection they will tell you what you will get dinged on and what it will cost you. THis is also a good idea as sometimes they may see something you didn't consider. If you wait until the last minute, then it's too late.


----------



## i3bargon (Jun 5, 2009)

miamiboyca said:


> +1
> 
> Ask for the Pre-return inspection they will tell you what you will get dinged on and what it will cost you. THis is also a good idea as sometimes they may see something you didn't consider. If you wait until the last minute, then it's too late.


Ok, that's what I'm going to do. Once I get the inspection am I obligated to get it fixed by the dealer or can I take it to any body shop which might be cheaper?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

i3bargon said:


> Ok, that's what I'm going to do. Once I get the inspection am I obligated to get it fixed by the dealer or can I take it to any body shop which might be cheaper?


No obligation. You can choose to fix (with whomever) or not fix it and take the penalty charge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

i3bargon said:


> Thanks everyone for the clarification on the tires. I just measured mine and it looks like I'm good. I'm more concerned with the scratch. I'm not sure I exactly understand this max $400 charge. For example if I returned the car with a completely smashed bumper, would they only charge $400?


Dealer can request for a 3rd party inspection if the damage is excessive.


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Curious... Does the lease form say anything about curb rash on wheels? Do you have to pay to replace the wheel?


----------



## mrMTB (Jan 4, 2009)

> 18" Factory wheels free of cracks,structural bends gouges and aftermarket chrome/paint? (Including spare if applicable.)
> Charge per incident: $400.00


Here's what the form says. If there's significant curb rash, I'd imagine they'd charge you.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

i3bargon said:


> I have a scratch on my bumper that is larger than the Large Ding parameters.


Did you try touch up paint? For a small cost, it may be worth a try to see if it is acceptable, if you do a good job. What have you got to lose?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Does this make sense:

I'm 8 months into my lease and have 7000 miles on my 128i conv. I'm considering buying 4 "lesser" tires from TireRack to use until my lease is about to expire (3 year lease). Then put the originals back on. How much wear can I have when I turn in the car? Rather than use the original tires up and buy another set of overpriced tires exactly like the originals, I'd get cheaper tires for my somewhat conservative driving style. Or doesn't it matter what tires are on the car when the lease ends?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Gluhwein said:


> Does this make sense:
> 
> I'm 8 months into my lease and have 7000 miles on my 128i conv. I'm considering buying 4 "lesser" tires from TireRack to use until my lease is about to expire (3 year lease). Then put the originals back on. How much wear can I have when I turn in the car? Rather than use the original tires up and buy another set of overpriced tires exactly like the originals, I'd get cheaper tires for my somewhat conservative driving style. Or doesn't it matter what tires are on the car when the lease ends?


Good idea and commonly done (actually more common for people to take off runflats, drive on somehting else, then pop the RFTs back on for lease return)

You need to have at least 4mm of tread. All the way across, so take 3 measurements. This is a specific requirements for BMW leases. It is more than 'legal tread'

You must return the car with OE tires- so any of the tires BMW shipped that model car with when new. (for example, my X5 came with Michelin Latitudes, but BMW also used bridgestone duelers on the X5- I could return it with duelers (if I leased, I dont))

A


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

ard said:


> Good idea and commonly done (actually more common for people to take off runflats, drive on somehting else, then pop the RFTs back on for lease return)
> 
> You need to have at least 4mm of tread. All the way across, so take 3 measurements. This is a specific requirements for BMW leases. It is more than 'legal tread'
> 
> ...


Yep. Have done exactly this on last two leases. Just make sure you manage your treadwear so you don't get stuck buying a second set of replacements.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

TXPearl said:


> Yep. Have done exactly this on last two leases. Just make sure you manage your treadwear so you don't get stuck buying a second set of replacements.


i'll just add for the record.... ebay is a great source of worn, crappy, questionable used tires with enough tread to pass a BMW lease end inspection! Patched, etc... 25-50 per tire.

Nobody should EVER need to buy new tires or pay bmw $200 for lease returns, IMO


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

And the bottom line is.... Get a Pre inspection 2 weeks or so before you lease is up to know where you stand. It a free inspection.... Note try and do it at the bmw center you plan to do business with.

There could be a tvshow on lease returns for bmw.. I have seen from $200 charges to $3,500... Sadly most charges come from 3 series front bumpers, and worn tires on all models especially sports packages.


----------

